
Is it legal to sell Bitcoin? (USA) - Mendenhall
After looking around it appears there is no easy answer. I also wont be taking any responses as &quot;legal advice&quot;.<p>I will break it down to a simple example.<p>Lets say A friend wants to pay me $500 for some bitcoin because they dont want to go through hassle of setting up an account on a exchange. Is that legal?<p>Please post links to sources because I dont think strictly opinion is helpful.
======
cjbenedikt
Don't think it's illegal. There are even ATMs where one can do that.

~~~
Mendenhall
I have read FinCen guidelines and not being a lawyer its not clear to me. In
one part it seems to say its fine but in another it appears to be able to fit
into "exchanger"

I find it odd to have not found an easy clear answer to this at this point.

